# dog clothes, good or bad!?



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Iv just read in another forum about clothes for dogs, and everyone there was totally against it! saying that if you dress your pet then you should have a baby or a doll!? I dont want either, im happy with my chi, and as far as I can see, shes happy enough with her clothes on she doesnt wriggle or run away, so i dont see why I shouldnt dress her up cute, as long as she can still function as a doggy! 
what are the chi-peoples views, against or for? I know people on chihuahua craft part of the forum will probaby be ok with it lol....:thumbleft:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

*clothes*



pinkglitterybunny said:


> Iv just read in another forum about clothes for dogs, and everyone there was totally against it! saying that if you dress your pet then you should have a baby or a doll!? I dont want either, im happy with my chi, and as far as I can see, shes happy enough with her clothes on she doesnt wriggle or run away, so i dont see why I shouldnt dress her up cute, as long as she can still function as a doggy!
> what are the chi-peoples views, against or for? I know people on chihuahua craft part of the forum will probaby be ok with it lol....:thumbleft:


I think clothes are fine. Hey, it's your dog and you buy the clothes, so do what you like! As long as you aren't hurting her or depriving her of things she needs, like food and water, it's no one's business.


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I dress mine up all the time. I don't even know if they realise it to be honest.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i dont really see anything wrong with it as long as shes not unhappy or doing her any harm - tbh i only really put Twig in a jumper when shes cold or to keep her a bit drier/cleaner on a walk in the winter and occasionally to take a few pics


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

good stuff i knew this forum wouldnt let me down lol!! I agree, if the dogs not in any pain and not in any discomfort i cant see a problem xx


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

Lewie loves his clothes! I think it's something to do with the added fuss people make of him when he's got something cute on! He pokes his head through his clothes himself when I hold the hole open for him. I don't dress him often but when I do he sees it as a bit of a treat!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My vet actually suggested that I put jackets and sweaters on Yoshi as he doesnt hardly have any clothes and it would help protect him from the elements;-) I dont put alot of clothes on Chibi as he is a LC and has so much hair anyways and it seems to make him hot. I do like to buy Halloween costumes for him and Yoshi though and I look neat harnesses that are different. We sometimes put jersies or t-shirts on them that have our favorite sports teams on them also, LOL!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I dress Yoshi all the time in sweaters and shirts and she actually loves them. She gets really angry and growls when I reach for them to take them off  Without sweaters and jackets in the winter she gets too cold around here.


----------



## animal_lover (Aug 6, 2008)

My chi loves his t-shirt. I think he prefers to have it on. He likes it better than his collar.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Personally I don't like to see any dogs dressed up for the owners benefit. If it's cute and practical fine, Jago has a jacket for the very cold weather.
If a dog is happy enough to pose for a few pics, then okay, no harm.

I do hate to see Chihuhahuas dressed in "human clothes" and carried about. We saw one at a local dog show in a leather look jacket on a hot day last year...that's bordering on cruel, in fact it is cruel. 

Just my opinion, don't want to offend anyone 

Barbara x


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

I transform human clothes into dog clothes lol but only because most of the time its cheaper than buying the material!

What about dog shoes!? Iv never tryed these although iv seen them on sale, I just cant help but feel it might not be comfortable for them? xxx


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

I always wanted to get dog shoes! Have you read _Call of The Wild_ by Jack London? Buck won't walk through the snow unless the caretaker puts his leather shoes on for him. I wondered if my pups would even wear them. Not that we're in the snow...we're at the beach for that matter...but still, I was curious.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

I think dog clothing is a practical necessity where I live. ItZy will not be able to go out in the Winter without protection. Making a few dresses early on got her used to fussing around putting them on and off at an early age. Even the Iditarod dogs wear shoes, lol!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

as long as the dog isn't struggling to get out of them i think it's fine


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Carl and Mia do not like clothes- in fact, if I put a t-shirt on Mia she looks miserable. Although she doesn't even like wearing her harness 
They do wear coats outside in the winter though, and don't seem to mind.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG of course clothing!!! Hee heeee!! As long as they aren't ucomfortable. And for Ivy sice she is small it is really must. She is ssooooo tiny it keeps her warmer, which is very important.

Lori


----------



## shias-mommy (Aug 10, 2008)

i think they are great. as long as they aren't harming the dog in anyway or stopping her from doing anything than go for it!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a 2 t shirts that my boyfriends parents bought Chloe as welcoming gifts.. I put them on her if its chilly but she doesn't seem to like them too much because of the sleeves llol. I am going to purchase a winter jacket (probably sleeveless since sleeves irritate her so much)

But if your dog isn't really bothered by it then why not... personally I only dress her if she is cold or for a quick picture ..as she doesn't like it to much


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I only dress Beau when it is cold out and he needs the extra warmth. Otherwise, it's a little too "cutesy" for me. :lol: However, if someone else wants to do it, then I could care less, as it is none of my business.  I don't think anyone else should care, either.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I see NOTHING wrong with dressing your dog . Boss hates clothes though.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't see what people have against it, honestly. 

Dressing a dog isn't abusing him, right? Then, what's so wrong with it?

The only time I hate seeing dogs dressed up is when they OBVIOUSLY don't want to be dressed up and the owner doesn't seem to care. I also hate when they're dressed up during the summer on REALLY hot days. 

Other than that, I think people are TOO melodramatic about the whole situation.

Not EVERYONE wants a baby. Personally, I hate babies. I'm not gonna lie and candycoat it. I really hate babies. 

And, dolls? Come on, now. 

Besides, these people OBVIOUSLY don't know how cold some small dogs; like chihuahuas and chinese cresteds; can get in the winter. 

Most books about such breeds will actually tell you that it would be best to buy dog clothes for the colder months of the year as the dog gets pretty darn cold.


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

I don't like it when people just put clothes on their dogs when it's not necessary. It's very sad actually. With 'clothes' I don't meen a single shirt or something, but the whole package. I've seen them doing that. Jackets with fur collar, plus bracelets around the neck and a hat on. And the jacket is too small for the dog so he/she can't even walk. It's very very sad. The dog shoes can be handy if your dog has an injured paw. I have bought some socks for Keeffer because he had an injury and it was bleeding. So he couldn't walk without getting dirt in the wound. Bu the socks didn't had velcro so it was a bad buy.  He also has 2 sweaters, for if it is cold or raining. He doesn't mind wearing something. He actually likes it as it is really warm, and he loves that. It also is a very cute sweater (I have 2, but they're the same lol. As I bought it online and they send me 2 instead of 1). 

This is the sweater, I had to cut it up, because it was too big. It was an XXS.  I didnt cut up the other one. After 7 months and 1.1kg extra it finally fits correctly, lol. This was end of january.









We also tried this one but it was too big. But was cute.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

Keeffer looks sooo cute!!!!!!!<3

the whole debate started over guinnea pig clothing lol wich i must admit maybe its a bit much, as they would nibble it all off! Im not sure im going to post on that other forum as i put that i dress my chi under someone who had already put that "not to get her started on the people who dress up chihuahuas" So i think ill just stick to this forum from now! I was so outraged by their comments that i came her for some comfort and thats exactly what iv got, thanks guys  xxxxxx


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't really see the point honestly unless it's really cold out. A jumper is useful when a pup is blowing it's coat but besides that the long coats don't really need it. So they only have hoodies and a couple of body warmers.

Zero abhors clothing anyway, but he will wear the odd thing for events and he only wears it for photo's anyway after that he wants a lot of treats to make up for 'making an idiot of himself'


----------



## Keeffer (Feb 26, 2008)

pinkglitterybunny said:


> Keeffer looks sooo cute!!!!!!!<3
> 
> the whole debate started over guinnea pig clothing lol wich i must admit maybe its a bit much, as they would nibble it all off! Im not sure im going to post on that other forum as i put that i dress my chi under someone who had already put that "not to get her started on the people who dress up chihuahuas" So i think ill just stick to this forum from now! I was so outraged by their comments that i came her for some comfort and thats exactly what iv got, thanks guys  xxxxxx


People always think they know better. We also have a dutch sheperd and I put some piccies of Keeffer on the dutch sheperd forum. They said he was a rat, and I had a pic of him with is cut up doll shirt. It was very cute and it was the only thing that fit him when he was so young, cause the sweater above was to big. They immediatly said that I shouldn't dress him up. Well hello, THEY don't have a dog that weighs 900 grams. It was winter, it was freezing and Keeffer already had catched a cold. I don't want my dog to be ill so I do what I want. They didn't appreciate the piccies with a t shirt on, but it's my dog right. I didn't even want to defend my choice lol.

Do people really put clothes on a guinnea pig? I've never seen that. I do know that their are hairless guinnea pigs though, never seen one with clothes.:coolwink:

Okay I've found a pic of Keeffer with his doll t shirt. It was so cute, it doesn't fit anymore lol.


----------



## z4girl (Apr 18, 2008)

I buy clothes for Izzy to keep her warm. She actually likes most of what I have in the closet but there is the occasional outfit that she simply refuses to walk in....so I end up giving those away to friends. I also just got her a winter coat to keep her warm and dry in Michigan winter. The little boots look so cute and I'd love to get a pair but I am fairly certain she will not walk in them....so I just got this balm for her feet to keep them in good condition during the bad weather.

I know a lot of people think dogs in clothes is stupid....but those same people I am willing to bet would do the same if their pets were really chilly all the time....


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

Lucas loves to wear clothes. If he sees I have a t-shirt in my hands he comes up to me and puts his head down so I can put it on him. I would never make him wear clothes if it's too warm out but if it is chilly I don't see any problem with it.


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

> Well hello, THEY don't have a dog that weighs 900 grams.


THANK YOU!!!

During the winter, when Sakura and Sandy weren't wearing clothes- they'd do nothing but shiver! Sandy caught a cold and the humane thing to do was to keep them warm, right?

So, I bought them two winter coats and they continued their walks. Happily.

Small dogs shouldn't have to be kept inside in December just because it's cold out. 

Have you ever seen a Chinese crested in the winter without a coat? 

I have.

It was a sad sight. And, actually, most of the people there were getting mad at the owner for NOT having a jacket or something on his dog. That was obviously cold. c:


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

ILoveMyChiChiBaby said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> Small dogs shouldn't have to be kept inside in December just because it's cold out.
> Have you ever seen a Chinese crested in the winter without a coat?
> I have.
> It was a sad sight. And, actually, most of the people there were getting mad at the owner for NOT having a jacket or something on his dog. That was obviously cold. c:


Hi 
I think that there is a difference between putting a coat on a dog because the weather is cold and needs a little extra care, to putting on a dress and necklace or a leather look jacket on a hot day, because the owner likes to dress their pet up?

I've never come across anyone that is totally against dog coats/jumpers worn appropriately by any breed type in poor weather. It's the "over the top stuff" for the owners fun that many find rather sad.

We all have differing ideas about what is right for our dogs and as long as we act in their best interests and welfare, they will be happy...and that is what is important :love2:


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with you there.

I just get worked up about the topic because people think I think of my dogs as accessories when I put jackets on them in the winter. 

Over the top stuff can be a bit over the top, I must admit. But, as you said, we all have different ideas- and that's the point of a forum. To express some of them.


----------



## MrsChi (Nov 20, 2006)

I agree, I am against when people put the comfort of their babies below their appearance...The leather look jacket on a hot day ect.

As long as your little one is comfortable/doesn't even notice the clothes are there, I see no problem whatsoever. One of the most relaxed piccies of Lewie I have is one of him in a tee...I love this one


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

AWWW KEEFER looks like such a funny little thing. I bet he keeps you entertained.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey has a harness dress and she will have a few sweaters for the winter, she has a few bling collars but I always walk her with a harness so the collars are just for show. But she does not like to have clothes on , yet ; -)


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

i dress mine chihuahua up to and they love it when we go for walks or camping and its cold i look at it that i want to keep my chis warm and even my yorkie gos to the wardrope and pickes her out lol the one that she loves


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

My three only wear clothing in the cold months, and then only if we're going for a walk. I've got 2 or 3 different coats/jackets for each of them. I have no desire to dress them up otherwise (except maybe for a Xmas photo), but beginning in late fall through spring it can be VERY cold here and they need something on for walks. Just to let them out for a quick pee or sniff around, I don't put anything on them. But in winter, they're dressed for the weather if we're going to be outside for more than a few minutes. We brought them home in the spring when there was still snow on the ground, so they've been wearing coats in the cold since they were young pups and don't mind it at all.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Sometimes I get laughed at and looks from people because minnie walks around in dresses. As well as paris hilton comments!!!!. Id like to get minnie some shoes again but people in england seem really mean about when I dress her up.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

i think dog clothes are good if they serve a functional purpose. i personally wouldnt buy an outfit that doesnt serve a practical purpose, though ( but only because im cheap!).


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

My girls wear sweaters or coats when it gets cold outside for their walks. 

Other than that, Bella prefers to be naked inside the house and will go under a blanket to stay warm. Lina doesn't mind wearing a sweater in the house to stay warm, but she loves burrowing under a blanket too.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> Sometimes I get laughed at and looks from people because minnie walks around in dresses. As well as paris hilton comments!!!!. Id like to get minnie some shoes again but people in england seem really mean about when I dress her up.


Ahh! Lina had a pair of those! They were SO cute on her but she walked so funny! lol When we got Boss he ate them...I think she put him up to it lol.

If I thought that Boss would wear clothes, I'd have him in little t-shirts all the time. Lina absolutely loved to wear her little dresses and her little tank-top. Every time we went out I would dress her up, unless it was ungodly hot out. Then she was naked lol. Then again, if I could find clothes big enough for Roxie (my pit bull) I'd be dressing her too lol.


----------



## kobi0326 (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd love to be able to dress Kobi in t-shirts and/or sweaters, but he just chews on them and wriggles until he gets it off. He might not object to wearing a sweater in winter when its cold outside, cause he's going for his daily walks regardless (I live in NC, so it never gets THAT cold here).


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Kristin said:


> Lina absolutely loved to wear her little dresses and her little tank-top. Every time we went out I would dress her up, unless it was ungodly hot out. Then she was naked lol.



Lina's clothes that you gave me are small on her now. I put them on her the other day, and she just stood there. She looked very cute in her fairy princess dress. When Bella saw Lina in the dress, she gave Lina a funny look and ran away from her (LOL).


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby (Jun 11, 2008)

tiny- dog- luverr said:


> Sometimes I get laughed at and looks from people because minnie walks around in dresses. As well as paris hilton comments!!!!. Id like to get minnie some shoes again but people in england seem really mean about when I dress her up.



I know the feeling. 
I really hate the Paris Hilton comments. If we were anything like Paris Hilton, we'd have new teacup chihuahuas everytime the last one got "too big" and we'd have little purses for them. The purses are cute, but, I can't say I have any.

On a side note, Sakura loves the little booties. I get her them during the cold months and she wears them when it snows so she can play outside. I put a jacket on her and the shoes. She actually enjoys wearing them. I try to keep them on Sandy so her paws don't freeze, but she bites them off. Silly girl.


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

Well, I figure Kujo doesn't have a problem with his clothes, usually he's sticking his head in the hole! I usually only dress him in the winter to go potty or something. The girls don't mind, but they don't really like them too much either :lol:. I have a couple dresses for them, and sweaters for the winter. They many have more of a wardrobe that me!


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

My girls love to wear clothes. I don't care what anyone says. I feel if it doesn't hurt them, what's the harm? I can't dress my son up in pretty little pink dresses but I can dress up my girls (my chis).


----------

